
Animals that are currently monitored using facial recognition technology - ssaddi
http://nymag.com/developing/2018/10/what-creatures-may-we-place-in-the-panopticon.html
======
Theodores
Facial recognition for wildlife is something that I would like to see where a
one-way function just gave birds and other animals names.

So imagine that you regularly take pictures of the view where you live and the
phone-camera-app just identifies wildlife in the scene and gives names to
creatures in the scene. If the algorithm is consistent then you could 'see'
who had turned up to the bird table, for instance.

In this way the birds wouldn't just be random birds but over time you could
get to know them and spot regular faces. Currently who knows if the squirrels
you see are the same ones that you saw yesterday. The fox that you see, is it
always the same one? If the facial recognition for foxes identified and
'hashed' to 'Fred' every day then, if another fox turns up, e.g. hashed to
'Betty', then you would know that 'Fred' was not alone.

Now if the sightings went to a database then you could work out where 'Fred'
or 'Betty' roamed, how old they were and start to look out for them.

To us all animals within their species look the same but if you study them
then you do get to spot and identify individuals. AI is bound to be better at
doing this than us and could be used to effortlessly identify our fellow
creatures on earth so we can appreciate them and start to care for them.

~~~
plumeria
The iNaturalist app already lets you upload a photo and then suggests visually
similar species. However it relies mainly on people for identifying
observations. So right now they are building the dataset required to offer a
real world Pokedex in the future.

------
lucideer
I wonder if Bloomberg and NY timed their articles to coincide with Snapchat
adding facial tracking for cats, or if it's simply a happy coincidence.

